What are the best resource for learning intermediate to advanced python? - Kaladin
======
brudgers
The meanings of 'Intermediate' and 'Advanced' are vague and context dependent.

The _Programmer Competency Matrix_ has some objective criteria that are
language independent. A popular HN discussion of it is here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4626695](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4626695)

And the matrix itself is here: [http://www.starling-
software.com/employment/programmer-compe...](http://www.starling-
software.com/employment/programmer-competency-matrix.html)

------
gitcommit
You could try [https://pythonspot.com](https://pythonspot.com) or a Python
course on [https://udemy.com](https://udemy.com) /
[https://edx.org](https://edx.org)

